# RIP Sammy Nestico.



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 25, 2021)

Legendary composer and arranger Sammy Nestico passed away earlier this year. He was one of the people who put big band swing on the map, working with bands including the famous Count Basie big band.

This is one of my favourites of his:


----------



## MisteR (Jan 25, 2021)

"infamous"?


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 25, 2021)

In the jazz big band in high school, so many of the charts had his name on them. Ultra-talented guy.

And yeah, I think you meant "famous," not "infamous."


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 25, 2021)

MisteR said:


> "infamous"?


True...oops


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 25, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> In the jazz big band in high school, so many of the charts had his name on them. Ultra-talented guy.
> 
> And yeah, I think you meant "famous," not "infamous."


Caught me!


----------

